# Dell Ultrasharp 2410... new 'budget' IPS



## FrankLamont (Aug 24, 2009)

Dell UltraSharp U2410 Review - Monitors
Okay, so there are heaps of IPS monitors at this price... but it looks good, and it's reasonably cheap... $899.

Thoughts? I know I'm not quick on this, just wanted to confirm a few things first.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 25, 2009)

If it performs as good as Dell's much cheaper model then you won't be disappointed! But for $900 can't you almost get an NEC or Eizo?


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 25, 2009)

Almost? How cheap is NEC/Eizo's cheapest model?


----------



## Garbz (Aug 26, 2009)

Well my NEC 2690WUXi was $1600AU at a time when the exchange rate was about 65c so I imagine it would be like $1000US or something.

Honestly I haven't looked. But I figured we normally get screwed price wise here in Australia. That said I'm assuming you're in America.

/EDIT: Err cnet.com.au lol ok so you probably won't find a nice Eizo for $900AU.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought so.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 26, 2009)

Hmm, didn't realise the 2209wa is back until I just checked. I can buy 2 2209wa's and save money, so I'll do that instead.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think here in Australia it was every actually gone, just hard to get with high lead times. Certainly a week or so after the thread about Dell pulling the display from sale I got one. That may be due to the corporate account we have at work, or it may just still be available for us. 

I'd say try. It's an awesomely priced screen.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, annoying only available through business section...


----------



## mariusz (Aug 27, 2009)

I used to have it -problem was angles - did not project colour and tones properly from different angles. (a while ago- check the new one)


----------



## icassell (Aug 27, 2009)

Be careful not to get a 2209W -- that is a TN monitor

the 2209WA is the IPS  .... I have one and love it 

http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=320-7825


----------



## icassell (Aug 27, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> Yeah, annoying only available through business section...



I ordered mine  for personal use through the business section with no difficulty.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 28, 2009)

mariusz said:


> I used to have it -problem was angles - did not project colour and tones properly from different angles. (a while ago- check the new one)



You had a TN panel, 2209W. The IPS panels in the 2209WA have no colour drift with viewing angle.


----------



## FrankLamont (Aug 28, 2009)

I haven't tried it but I suppose you can order from the business section with no hassle, for personal use?


----------



## icassell (Aug 28, 2009)

FriedChicken said:


> I haven't tried it but I suppose you can order from the business section with no hassle, for personal use?



It worked for me


----------

